# Lava rock



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Is Lava rock pretty much safe for an aquarium?? I have found one that probably weights about 200 pounds and want to break it down into smaller pieces for my 20g. Do yall see any problems with that??


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i don't think you'll have any issue with it, and i think some have used those types of rocks nicely is some scapes.


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

Lava rock is probably one of the best rocks to grow moss on, and I have heard some people use very small, crushed pieces in their substrate to increase surface area for beneficial bacteria to live. And, lava rock can certainly accentuate an aquascape if used correctly. (not saying there is any correct way of course)


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

well I just got it out of the back of the truck with alot of help, my buddy works at a grain elevator and I weighted thi9s huge lava bolder it weighted in at 457.75 pounds (lol I was way off). Before you guys ask it is lava rock in fact I took it to my geology prof. (Dr.Yung) and confirmed it was from a lava flow.

Now Dr. Yung knows nothing about planted tanks and fish.So my question is to you guys. After power washing this thing for about an hour, I let it dry in the open air. I began to notice rust spots, so obviously it is high in iron content. So that is the question will that leach to much iron into the tank??? thanks for any replies.


----------



## spike15_mk (Nov 2, 2008)

andrewg said:


> Lava rock is probably one of the best rocks to grow moss on, and I have heard some people use very small, crushed pieces in their substrate to increase surface area for beneficial bacteria to live. And, lava rock can certainly accentuate an aquascape if used correctly. (not saying there is any correct way of course)


Yes, i am using Lava rock from Eheim for beneficial bacterias in my filter.


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

You say lava flow, do you have any pictures of this behemoth. Lava rock is the porous, red/orange, very light weight rock. I think we might be talking about something different.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope we are talking about a lava rock it has all the characteristics you mentioned although Dr. Yung thinks there may be basalt in the middle making it heavier.


----------

